# The culmination of my CC findings after 2 years of research (Lengthy Read) Pics!



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

I wanted to write up a small piece about my humble experiences with CC's for CC noobs from the perspective of a CC noob (me).

First and foremost I feel it imperative to say, take what you know about cigars and as we say in Chicago (I used to live there) , "foggetabahdit!"
NC's are a whole different story in cigars. The most critical aspect I've observed is simply the supply / demand and how it relates to the product and the end user (you). Specifically, because NC's are available from virtually the entire world their supply is much higher, so they can easily meet the demand. Because of this, much of what one buys has the privilege of tobacco that has had years of aging prior to being rolled. If you take some time on reading these wonderful forums you can read about how tobacco actually has to ferment and cure to get the coveted aromas / flavors.

What is most wild about CC's is the fact they harvest the tobacco, roll em, and ship em. The island is so small that to age them, they would bankrupt before they actually sold a single box. You will see me referencing below the "box date". That is simply when the manufacturer rolled the cigars.

I went into the market looking to experience the broad world of CC's. I started by doing as anyone would and asking on these forums what would be great for a beginner. I got a ton of great advice and found it overwhelming. I learned some of the names, and terms. One I soon became acquainted with was ROTT. For those of you that don't know it means Right Off The Truck. As in when you buy the box you can essentially take one out and smoke it. These appealed to me since they are akin to my experiences in smoking NC's. The idea of buying a box, only to let them age for a year before smoking seemed unrealistic.

Let me tell you, there is no such thing as ROTT. Sure there are some that are certainly enjoyable ROTT. You can smoke them, and find them to be as good as a NC you are familiar with. However, they get exponentially better with age. As I said I have been exploring this world of cigars since April of 2010. Just about every month I split a box and experienced a new brand. My process in essence as been formulaic.

1. Upon receipt of box smoke a cigar to determine how it tastes initially. Date all the cigars with the box date (later I also started dating the acquisition date) and let them rest.
2. Try another again after 2-6 months of resting.
3. Rinse and repeat with other brands while the last 2-5 of my split rests.

Most of my inventory has hit the 12+ months of resting stage in my humi. Below is an account stick by stick of my observations.

Partagas 898 (also known as Party 898 ), Box date of Apr 2009 and Dec 2009, Acquired approximately April 2010 and August 2010
- I was confused when first buying these. There was a box advertised as "898 Varnished" so I began to research what varnished vs. unvarnished meant. Long story short there was a box that was classified as unvarnished that was a different size / ring gauge. They do not make it any more. So disregard the unvarnished. Just look at it as the Party 898
- This seemed to be an overwhelming majority vote for the smoke good ROTT smoke. I smoked one and loved it! I have to admit I was not very diligent letting these guys age. I was very excited to have some CC's! Within 4 months I smoked the 7 I had from the split. The first I thoroughly enjoyed, but after that I found them to be an extremely tight draw, with the flavor sometimes being great and sometimes not. Since I still felt I liked them more than not, I decided to buy 1/2 a box later. These guys I was much better with allowing to age. After letting them sit 1 year plus they smoke very well. I would not consider them my favorite but they have an excellent mild, cedar, and spicy taste. A great cigar to get into the CC world with and feel some accomplishment right away.

Monte Cristo #2, Box date September 2009, Acquired approximately May 2010.
- Again these were highly recommended for smoking ROTT. I smoked one right away and again found my decision to embrace the CC world welcoming. It was good, about as good as a boutique brand cigar like a padilla miami, or Avo #2. Nothing too special but pretty solid. On my 2nd stick it was easily the best cigar I had ever smoked to date (I preferred it over the Opus X I had aging for 2 years). These again were very smooth. No spice to them, a hint of chocolate, very mild but flavorful. Simply excellent, by now my friends wanted to try a famed CC so I gave them what I thought was the best. Most enjoyed it but didn't see what was special about CC's over typical cigars. 
- What I found out about Monte #2's is that they are one of the most popular boxes in the world. Not so much for the consistent quality but because of the name they represent and previous ratings from various organizations. As a result of their wide fame and abundant purchase the Monte Cristo estate has a difficult time with quality control. You will typically see terms as hit or miss associated with the Monte #2's. All the monte #2's I have smoked were within the first 6 months of having them and of the 3 I smoked I found 1 exceptional. I have one left I am waiting to light up.
- I have read similar reactions to the above QC issues regarding the even more popular Monte #4.

Vegas Robaina Famosos (Also known as VR Famosos), Box date Oct 2009, Acquired approximately June 2010. 
- Read great things about these. First one I smoked didn't do much for me. 2nd and 3rd (smoked within 2 months) didn't do much for me. My 4th and 5th are still waiting to be smoked. I have read they are amazing with some age.
- Coming from the NC world my preferred stick size was churchill. I was tempted to go with the Unicos (slightly longer) but I took the advice of the vets and got the Fams, I'm sure when I smoke my remaining 2 I will be blown away .

Bolivar Finos Box Date (don't recall, I have smoked them all, probably around 3rd quarter 2009), acquired approximate July 2010
- When I first got these I found them to be very bitter. I did not like them at all. 
- I gave some away in MAW, and bombs, etc.
- I (sadly) just smoked my last one on a trip to NY. Wow! This is the cigar that bought me into the aging completely. I didn't have very high expectations of this cigar from what I had before, but holy cow! After nearly 2 years of aging in my humi this may have been one of the best cigars I have ever had. I am not so good at describing what the flavors I had were but GDI this was just phenomenal!
- I was under the impression I still had another but alas when searching for it while writing this post I found it was my last. I cannot recommend these highly enough!
-I plan to buy another box.

Trinidad Coloniales, Box date Oct 2009, Acquired approximately Oct 2010
- I had smoked a Trinidad while on a Cruise in September of 2010. It may have been a fake since most all CC's found on or near cruises are just that. I bought it from an actual B&M that looked pretty classy but I am far from being able to tell fakes from the labels. The band looked identical to what I have on mine (from memory) and the cigar looked the same down to the Rottweiler tail (like a pig tail but cut). 
- Trinis are effing expensive compared to other sticks and the boxes are 24 instead of 25. Not only more $$$ but you get 1 less stick. I wanted another of this exceptional quality! I smoked 2 and they were ok, but nothing special. I have not tried another since. Still have 3 left.

Ramon Allones Small Club Corona (also called a RASCC), Box date Jan 2010, Acquired approximately March 2011
- Smoked very harsh right away. I have been letting these age as I have heard great things.

Jose La Pierda Cremas, don't recall Box date, acquired with the RASCC
- Decided to get a higher quantity of smaller sticks. 
- I think every beginner to CC's should get their hands on the JLP Cremas. They are pretty tasty, decent size, really cheap, and great give aways. About this time I found I was giving many of these hard received sticks to friends, colleagues, family members who wanted to try the legendary CC's. I began to get frustrated because many were not cigar smokers. They just wanted to cross smoking a cc off their bucket list. Since these non cigar smokers have no frame of reference I found I was wasting these difficult to obtain cigars on them. I liked the JLP's enough I would smoke them, and could give them away guilt free. Both because I knew they were still getting a decent smoke, but also because I still had my "stock" of aging sticks.

H Uppman Mag 50's, Box date July 2010 and April 2009, Acquired approximately early 2011 and mid 2011. Ironically the July 2010 were the early 2010 and April of 09 were the later purchase.
- One of my buddies bought a box of these all to himself in mid 2010. He gave me one when he received them and it was way sour. I Did not enjoy it at all. Smoked another of his during the September Cruise and it was very good! Smoked another a few months after and it was my favorite hands down of any I had smoked yet!
- I bought a split and quickly smoked through them after they aged about 4 months.
- I liked them so much I bought my own box and have most of them aging still, smoke one occasionally. Extremely consistent, excellent smoke! My favorite at the moment.

Hoyo De Monterrey Epicure Especial (also known as HDMEE), Box date Aug 2009, Acquired approximately early 2011
- These were great ROTT, of the 7 I had I have 3 left. I smoked them in 2 / 3 month intervals. I found the first few to be great but similar, later they just got better.
- Definitley the strongest of any of the CC's I have smoked yet. If you like Ligero strong blends then this is the one I recommend for you. Most of my CC experience had been very smooth, mild, smokes. I found it interesting to find one you needed a solid meal before smoking.
- I like these very much for after dinner, evening smokes. I plan to buy another box.

San Cristobal de la habana Mercederes (SCDLH Mercs), Box date May 2007, Acquired approximately mid 2011. 
-I originally ordered the smaller Oficios but my vendor accidently shipped me the larger Mercederes. I have had trouble communicating with the vendor previously so to avoid months of waiting I graciously accepting these instead (bigger more expensive cigars, NO PROBLEM )
- The first one I smoked was great, the 2nd was ok, the 3rd was again great! The first and 2nd were within a 3 month time period, the 3rd was about 3 months later, I still have a couple resting.
- I have to say this was a great decorative box. Not that the box really matters since you don't smoke the box, but if giving it as a gift, or if you collect the boxes, this one was really cool. Most the CC boxes are very basic.

La Gloria Cubana Medaille D'Or #2 (LGC #2) Box date Aug 2002, Acquired approximately mid - late 2011
- I was given one of these in the early summer by a BOTL here and it was fantastic. I was extremely drunk and at a good 'ol bonfire so I don't remember much other than it was great! 
- I ordered a box of them and split it in 2. Smoked one pretty much right away and it was decent. I thought since it had a box date of 2002 it would be perfect! I must not have let it rest long enough in my humi or something. Since it got pretty cold after it had a few months of resting I haven't smoked another one yet.

Partagas Culebra, Box date March 2008, Acquired spring of 2011. 
- I bought these because one of my best friends was getting married. Originally I had planned his bachelor party (being the Best Man) to be in Nashville TN. Only one other of our friends RSVP'd to the Nash trip so I bought the Culebra, to open it up, one for each of us. I decided to change plans so more people could be a part of the bach party but we smoked the culebra anyways (the 3 of us had been friends for over 12 years). 
- I was underwhelmed. It was good but not as good as many of the above sticks I have referenced. I read on another thread here that that style is not being produced anymore. Not much of a shock if that is true. I do like the construction of the cigar. It is 3 cigars twisted into 1. 
- You could smoke all three at once but I am under the impression it is meant to be pulled apart and smoked one at a time.

Romeo & Julieta Extended Churchills, Box Date July 2010, Acquired mid to late 2011
- Smoked really good ROTT, better than any of the others ROTT. As they have aged they have only gotten better. I will definitely buy more.

H Uppman Epicure Box date March 2011, Acquired February 2012.
- Just got these in a couple weeks ago. I plan to let them age until May and fire up a few.


























I may have left out a couple and there were a few months here or there I did not buy any.

Long story short what I have resoundingly learned is LET THEM AGE. I was always eager to smoke them and try them out. In hindsight I am glad I smoked one right away, but I would recommend to any new comers to the arena to let them age a minimum of 6 months before smoking the 2nd and another 6 months before the 3rd. At that point puff away!

I hope this was helpful to anyone lurking, looking for some info, trying to decide what to get. I intend to update this when I have smoked some more of them.

Please add in any of your thoughts to the sticks I have tried or of ones you recommend hence forth. I want to look into but have not decided which are worth looking into:

Party Serie D no 4 (these seem to be getting tons of press right now!)
Party Serie P no 2
VR Unicos
H Upman Mag 46
Diplimatico #2
San Cristo Princepes
Cuaba Divinos
R&Y Wide Churchills
LGC Tainos


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

great stuff......thanks for the info. RG bump for that info.


----------



## Tan18_01 (Jun 2, 2011)

Great post.

Of the list you appended I would go the PSD4 and Mag 46 next.
I haven't had any LGC yet and they are on the list to try.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I really enjoy reading about the "journey"
Thanks for sharing....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Great thread a real help for the newbies bump for you sir!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

A wonderful story about a man on a journey...


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow you have kept some terrific notes along the way. 

Thanks for posting as it has me thinking back through some of my experiences.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Great post and thanks for allowing us to ride along.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Great read Claes!!!! RG for you...


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Off to a flying start. 

The LGC Tainos are discontinued, you might encounter some difficulty sourcing these.

I highly recommend the Partagas Serie P No. 2, my preference over the D No. 4 which also an excellent smoke.

VR Unicos needs lots and lots of age.

I will recommend the RyJ Exhibicion No. 4 or Short Churchills over the Wide Churchills.

Definitely smoke a H. Upmann Mag 46, if you are impressed with the Mag 50, wait till you try this.

The San Cristobal Principes are also very good but stronger than your typical San Cristobals.

I believe Cuaba to do better with the bigger sticks. I will recommend trying the Distinguidos if you like the Cuaba profile. My pick of the Cuabas will have to be the Salomons which is a most excellent long smoke with age.

If you are finding it hard to get the Diplomaticos No. 2,try the H. Upmann No. 2. I prefer the H. Upmann to the Diplomaticos.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

I agree, my fav. regular production 2 is the Upmann, with the SLR Pacificos being my favorite non regular.


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

thanks for the kind words fellas!

That kind of brings a question up for me. I thought the numbers were in reference to the sizes. Are the number 2's, 4's, etc also supposed to be a flavor guide as well?


----------



## jaypulay (Feb 21, 2010)

Great post and excellent read.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Most 2's are piramides, 4's are petite coronas, at least for Monte, Diplomaticos, and Upmann.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

While it is coincidence that many 2s happen to be Piramides and many 4s happen to be Petit Coronas, I think it is more a vitola name rather than an indication of the size or vitola type. Traditionally, brands like Montecristo and Diplomaticos being sister brands would share common vitola names.

They could have called it the Diplomaticos el Pointy One or the Montecristo Stunted Corona, but I think Diplomaticos No. 2 and Montecristo No. 4 sounds better.


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

I cannot recommend the PSD4's, Diplomatico #2's or the RyJ Wide Churchills enough. Also the HdeM Epicure Especial is outstanding. They are absolutly wonderful ROTT and get better and better with age.....


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Party Serie D no 4 (these seem to be getting tons of press right now!)--these have been special
Party Serie P no 2
VR Unicos


----------



## RyzFenix (Dec 18, 2011)

First visit to the Habanos forum, great info for us noobs. RG to you my friend.


----------



## Pitbull (Sep 29, 2005)

Very well written I love the Party Series D's I just had a #2 for my b-day a couple of weeks ago with 2 years of age on it and it was awesome!!


----------



## Grimalkin (Sep 7, 2011)

wow, so much information, thanks for taking the time to document all your findings! I'm really looking forward to getting into the CC game (come mid April when I visit the coveted island). I am already starting to discipline myself letting my NC's age/rest at least 6 months on some of them, so hopefully I'll be able to resist the habano's staring at me every time I open the humi...


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Very ncie write-up. RG for you!


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Excellent! Thanks for taking the time to post your CC adventures. Make sure to update us from time to time.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Why am i just seeing this thread ???? Thank you Very Much from another CC Noob !! Great reading and info. And as for most threads in this side , the info following from the CC experts was amazing as well !


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

Bumping this thread b/c it's great info.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

GoJohnnyGo said:


> Bumping this thread b/c it's great info.


And I thank you for it. 
@ *Claes*, special thanks to you. What a great idea. Was like "just what the doctor ordered" lol.


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Great read. At first I thought it was too lengthy but it turned out to be worth the extra time. Thanks.


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

This is excellent! Well written, and good documentation... Thank you!

Joe


----------



## apexking (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow great read and love the moral of the story. Im trying hard not to touch my cc stash, the big challenge is what to smoke while you let them age. I've been mostly smoking less expensive cc's while my others age.


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

Great reviews and sounds like you had a lot of fun learning about Habanos. Please don't leave out the petite corona size from your list of future acquisitions. They tend to have great flavors and usually don't take as long to be ready to smoke.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Tredegar said:


> Great reviews and sounds like you had a lot of fun learning about Habanos. Please don't leave out the petite corona size from your list of future acquisitions. They tend to have great flavors and usually don't take as long to be ready to smoke.


good advice. I'll remember that. Thanks.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

I will add to this, really great write up. Thanks for keeping track of this over all this time and sharing.

Best regards, Tony


----------

